# OSS driver setup



## Slesarev (Dec 1, 2008)

I`ve installed port /audio/oss, and included oss_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf and my soundcard now is available to play sound, BUT I can`t change the volume and the input doesn`t work. Maybe, I should setup something else?

I have Hig Definition Audio soundcard:


```
pcm0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x01071025 chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[60] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 1 type 0
```


----------



## Oko (Dec 1, 2008)

Slesarev said:
			
		

> I`ve installed port /audio/oss, and included oss_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf and my soundcard now is available to play sound, BUT I can`t change the volume and the input doesn`t work. Maybe, I should setup something else?
> 
> I have Hig Definition Audio soundcard:
> 
> ...




You have to use OSS specific commands to tune up your audio card.
There are 7 oss commands. You can find their description in the
OSS documentation on the web-site of Open Sound System.


----------

